# يتبع مكتبة لكل التخصصات الهندسية



## alshangiti (24 أبريل 2007)

هذه القائمة من إعداد وتجميع المهندس منصور جويفان الرويلي
جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناته ومن العلم الذي ينتفع به. ​



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بعد التحيه
اليوم اقدم لكم اكبر مكتبه مجمعه للكتب الهندسيه لكل التخصصات الهندسيه
امانه فى اعناقكم الى يوم القيامه كل من يقرأ هذه الرساله ان يقوم بنشرها لكل اصدقائه وكل معارفه من المهندسين
فى كل الجروبات الهندسيه وكل المواقع الهندسيه مع ذكر المصدر لاننى بذلت مجهود كبير فى تجميع هذه المكتبه
وأمانه عليكم مره اخرى لا تجعل هذه الرساله تقف عندك وارسلها الى كل من تعرف من المهندسين من زملائك كى نساهم جميعا فى نشر العلم​


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز 
لكن لا ينفتح عندي ولا ادري السبب


----------



## alshangiti (24 أبريل 2007)

all passwords : www.blueportal.org


----------



## المهندس-13 (29 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية​


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل


----------



## aidsami (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جعلها الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## aidsami (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أود أن انبه الجميع
أن rapidshare
يحذف الملفات بعد مدة معينة

هناك موقع hulk يحتفظ بالملفات الى الابد
للتسجيل و رفع الملفات : اضغط هنا


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على التعب


----------

